# Haunted



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Oct 31, 2017)

_Note: a minor song, obviously. I imagine it in the style of Sisters of Mercy or Echo and the Bunnymen. I also don't know why that weird face emoji showed up in the title or how to get rid if it._

Verse 1:
Sickle moon bright in the midnight sky
Yellow stars blink like a spider's eye
Bring me that harvest frost, oh, bring me the cold
Light up an autumn leaf and breathe its bitter smoke, oh
O-oh
There's never been a better night to be
Haunted

Verse 2:
Saw a ghost drifting down the Northern way
Drank from a streetlight just the other day
Sitting in the pumpkin patch, these things don't come by chance
Hidden in the cornfield, a scarecrow starts to dance, oh
O-oh
There's never been a better night to be
Haunted

Verse 3:
Skeleton sitting at the feast of life
He winks at you as you pass him by
When God decides to show his face sometimes it hurts our eyes
These creatures keep on haunting us, some things just never die, oh
O-oh
There's never been a better night to be
Haunted


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 14, 2017)

Enjoyed the theme haunted used in a good context. Doesn't seem cliched and enjoyed the images.


----------



## Firemajic (May 7, 2018)

Verse 2 is where your skill as a poet shines! The imagery of the Scarecrow dancing is sublime... nice rhythm... I enjoyed this from a poetic POV...


----------



## LeTubs (Jun 7, 2018)

I really liked reading this. I love a dark/spooky sort of theme and I thought you captured that sort of genre well. Is it sung with a guitar??


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Made me think of the old TV series, _Dead Like Me_. Specifically, the end of the Halloween episode, where George visits her mom and sister, who spent the night sleeping on her grave.
( Loved that one, by the way. )

Yeah, I'm weird. lol

G.D.


----------



## RobbieO (Sep 24, 2018)

I really admire your use of words on this song, likening the moon to a sickle for instance.  Your use of contrasting imagery was also very delightful.  The dancing scarecrow, the skeleton at the feast of life... all marvelous!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 24, 2018)

@LeTubs I can't play guitar so I do my best to play it with a piano. Ideally someone with more skill than me would be playing it, though!


----------



## RobbieO (Sep 27, 2018)

Does it have a tune and would you be willing to do a quick acapella of it?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Sep 28, 2018)

Sorry, I don't have any way to record that well. Thanks though


----------



## RobbieO (Oct 1, 2018)

No problem!


----------



## Gwenni63 (Jul 26, 2019)

The song structure suggested a power ballad and I liked it. I'm always eager to see others interpretation of that that spiritual force in nature call God.


----------

